# Question for all the long casters



## Guest (Feb 2, 2017)

I have a question that I can't answer myself because I stink and I am inconsistent. My testing would yield varying and off the wall results. Even tho I have an opinion one way I'd like to find out what the pros say.

Have any of you spooled one of your long cast outfits with one of the 8 or 12 strand braids? In a 2 PE or 20 lb size, with your preferred shock and knot, and let it rip? What kind of distance difference vs comparable mono? Strength and diameter. I know most hate braid..... I understand that. Just curious if anybody has compared the two with a consistent cast


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

I have wondered the same thing. Also, how does it do on your thumb when braking?


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

I borrowed Ryan White's Truth that was loaded with nine-strand braid in 80 pound.

It casted okay using a pendulum cast. 

The diameter of the 80 pound braid was thicker than the 16 pound Pro-Spec chrome I have been using.

Daiwa SHV-20 and Daiwa SL30SH would slightly outcast the Truth due to the thinner profile line.

However the Truth and the 80 pound test braid are much stronger than the light Pro-Spec.

I guess if I was fishing for Giant Trevally or Tarpon, it would make a difference, but for Drum fishing anyway, there is not a lot upside to it.

The 80 pound braid slowed the Truth down enough that I did not need to apply thumb except at the very beginning and end of the cast.

$.20 cents a yard for the nine-strand braid at Hatteras Jacks makes it about fifty bucks or so to fill a reel spool versus fifty bucks of Pro-Spec to fill ten or twelve reels.

Likely the braid will last a long time, places I fish generally frown on the braid, so the appeal is lessened.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

80lb braid skews any kind of comparison to 20lb braid with a shocker......


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Garboman said:


> I borrowed Ryan White's Truth that was loaded with nine-strand braid in 80 pound.
> 
> It casted okay using a pendulum cast.
> 
> ...



Garbo......My SHV-20 and SL30SH profiles are not thinner than either of my Truth SMs.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

dsurf said:


> Garbo......My SHV-20 and SL30SH profiles are not thinner than either of my Truth SMs.


I was referencing the Pro-Spec Chrome 16 pound test line in comparison to the 80 pound braid not the reels.

Truth probably would cast the 16 pound test mono better than the braid due to the smaller diameter.

Did not have any lighter weight braid to compare.

80 pound braid still casted pretty well, likely was getting around 150-160 yards or so with a five ounce Stingsilver.


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

Garboman said:


> I was referencing the Pro-Spec Chrome 16 pound test line in comparison to the 80 pound braid not the reels.
> 
> Truth probably would cast the 16 pound test mono better than the braid due to the smaller diameter.
> 
> ...


480" with 5 oz and 80#?
js


----------



## huntinnc (Mar 11, 2015)

Not sure what the difference is between Pro-Spec Chrome and Pro-Spec Professional except for diameter but Amazon had Berkley ProSpec Professional Grade, 16lb, 10800yd spool in flourescent yellow for $49.99. For me, that makes a botched pendulum cast a lot less expensive.

huntinnc


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Looking at the ProSpec vs TritaniumPlus the 20# line dia are .016" and .018", respectively. How much more (approximately) does this allow on a common spooling? I know all spools are different but are we talking a couple yards or a significant difference?

(I used 20# because it was the only one I could compare apples to apples # test wise that would be thrown on a surf reel)


----------



## huntinnc (Mar 11, 2015)

200m of .018 gives you 253m of .016 according to an online calculator here(need to perform the metric conversion)

http://www.pattayafishing.net/fishing-reel-line-capacity-estimator/


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Thats pretty cool. I never thought to look for an online calc. Thanks. That is much more significant than I thought it would be!


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

huntinnc said:


> Not sure what the difference is between Pro-Spec Chrome and Pro-Spec Professional except for diameter but Amazon had Berkley ProSpec Professional Grade, 16lb, 10800yd spool in flourescent yellow for $49.99. For me, that makes a botched pendulum cast a lot less expensive.
> 
> huntinnc


Chrome is co-polymer with less stretch.

Original Pro-Spec is real thin and casts good but for Drum fishing I now prefer the Chrome, it most resembles the original Orange Suffix Co-Polymer that they no longer sell in the US. For some reason they sell it in the United Kingdom.

I was actually going to start using Pro-Spec 25 pound for Drum fishing because the 20 pound Pro-Spec was so thin, but Chrome came along and it is my BFF.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

js1172 said:


> 480" with 5 oz and 80#?
> js


No

481'


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

Fished 16# Chrome Pro Spec all last season, performs well, landed big drum and cobia with it from the surf, held up well, seems more durable than Sufix Tri 17# but I like the Sufix just as well, don't seem a difference in casting between the two, the original 20# pro spec was super thin and I liked it for casting(small noticeable difference) but didn't hold as well as the new stuff...geo


----------

